# GPS Issues!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

My GPS doesnt work for some reason, say for instance when im looking up places locally it says my location is in some forein country. Does anyone have a fix for this problem?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Rooted/ROM'd ?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Rooted/ROM'd ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Rooted/R3BLURRED v1.7


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

The GPS Issue is fixed by now

Flash D3BLURR3D v.1.0 Beta 4 (You can find a link to it on Page 50 of its thread)

Have fun.


----------

